# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Lenteur exagre de l'affichage d'un report

## AsPrO

Bonjour,

J'ai une base de donne Access, et j'affiche mon report (6200 lignes) via un programme C#.  Entre le temps ou je clique sur le bouton pour afficher le report et le temps qu'il s'affiche j'ai une priode de *45 secondes*.


J'ai bien sur pass mon code au debuger et la "lenteur" de se trouve pas dedans.

Est-ce un temps normal ou il y a un problme ?

C'est peut-tre un dtails mais mon fichier .rpt a t cr sous Crystal Reports 2008 et est export dans Visual Studio 2008

Au cas ou, voici mon code



```

```


Merci d'avance

----------


## AsPrO

J'ai test en crant un rapport avec MS Visual studio et l'affichage est plus rapide.  Mais tant donn que ces rapport sont plus simple et moins jolie (don surement plus lger) ce n'est pas vraiment une solution :/

----------


## simmans

Il faut garder en tte que le rapport est transform en HTML (mme si les rsultats sont mdiocres) et CR 2008 lui-mme est un peu lourd. Si il n'aurait pas l'ouverture du merge module ni la conversion en HTML, ca serait certainement plus rapide.

Sinon, il est vrai que sa lenteur est vraiment problmatique.

----------


## AsPrO

> Il faut garder en tte que le rapport est transform en HTML (mme si les rsultats sont mdiocres) et CR 2008 lui-mme est un peu lourd. Si il n'aurait pas l'ouverture du merge module ni la conversion en HTML, ca serait certainement plus rapide.
> 
> Sinon, il est vrai que sa lenteur est vraiment problmatique.



Merci pour ta rponse, je sais au moins maintenant que le problme n'est pas de mon code.

On ne sait pas pas supprimer le merge module (cela fait quoi ?) ou la conversion HTML ou c'est vraiment requis pour l'affichage ?

Que CR 2008 soit lourd, ca ne me drange pas mais une tel diffrence de performance entre un rapport cre avec VS2008(3s) et CR2008(40s) ... c'est un peu fou... normale ? C'est quoi la diffrence avec ceux de vs2008, juste le style plus "moche" ?

----------


## simmans

Crystal report est un logiciel qui sert  crer des rapports...

En passant pas VS2008 c'est le logiciel (le Framework avant tout) qui gnre le rapport.

Par CR2008, c'est le serveur qui demande qui demande au module d'aller excuter le rapport avec les paramtres qu'on lui impose, ensuite l'afficher en format HTML avec les boutons d'impression, d'export, etc., donc plein de Javascript.

Et pour qu'il affiche sur le navigateur, oui le HTML est obligatoire, et le module est obligatoire pour que le tous fonctionne.

J'essaie une alternative afin d'acclrer les choses, je te tient au courant.

----------


## simmans

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d61...r/#post3612153

essaye ca, peut-tre que ca va acclrer les chose.

Tient moi au courant.

----------


## AsPrO

Super, j'essaye ce soir en rentrant  ::):

----------


## simmans

J'ai dcouvert quelque chose de trs spcial qui affecte grandement les performances de l'affichage du rapport. Mon chef de projet, en tudiant le problmatique, dcouvre que le rapport est associ  une imprimante. Ainsi, la recherche du dit Imprimante fait ralentir considrablement l'affichage du rapport. Alors, si une imprimante est dfini, tout simplement la retirer. Je n'ai pas d'autre dtailles, mais je sais que ca marche.

----------


## AsPrO

Je pense que ce que j'ai reproduit en C# est l'quivalent de ton code en VB mais dure 2 secondes plus longtemps.

Chez moi, la suppression d'imprimante n'a pas modifier le temps.

En tout cas merci  toi, je vais essayer d'autre solution ... S'il y a rsultat je mettrais le code ici  ::): 



```

```

----------


## AsPrO

Problme rsolu, je suis passer de 23-43 secondes selon le pc  casi instantan.

Je ne sais pas ce qui m'a valu ce changement radicale, car j'ai procd totalement diffremment.

- Si j'ai une requte  faire avec jointure, je cre une vue ou un query (Access)
- Je cre un dataset, avec l'interface et la fentre "Explorateur serveur" j'y glisse la vue (ou query).  De cette manire j'obtient un .Xsd qui est en fait *uniquement* la structure de la vue.
- Je cre un rapport que ce soit avec CR ou MS Visual, et comme source je slectionne le fichier xsd.
- Je le remplit manuellement (Comme mon code que j'ai dja mis)

Rsultat : Niquel :p

----------

